# Terrain park feature names?



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

you got the rails and such good but the jumps i think your off. rollers are just natural bumps in the hill that are fun to do shit on (usually wouldnt find them in a park) and knuckles and kickers are parts of a jump. the kicker is the actual takeoff ramp, and the knuckle is the part where the ground transitions from flat to down. this is what it would look like:
/___
------\ (the kicker is obvious and the knuckle is the part where it bends back down, not the down part, not the flat part, but where it transitions. youll know what i mean when you see a jump)

also a tabletop is a kind of jump. there are 2 ain types of jumps: wedge jumps and tabletops.tabletops look like this:
`___
/----\
wedges look like this:
/|__
-----\

also when your talking about kinks you might want to say for example flat down or up flat, instead of just saying kink. hope that helped!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

battleship is a rail or box feature shaped like up-flat-down

rainbow rail/box is shaped like a rainbow

etc.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks 2 both... pulled off my first (little) battleship today then I suppose.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't forget whale tail










rode my 1st one 2 weeks ago


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mrjimyjohn said:


> /___
> ------\ (the kicker is obvious and the knuckle is the part where it bends back down, not the down part, not the flat part, but where it transitions. youll know what i mean when you see a jump)


The knuckle is the part where if you don't get enough distance and you land on it, your teeth will fall out and your knees will bend in a new direction. _Then_ you'll _know_ where it is.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

there is also the c-shaped box which is (you probably guessed it) shaped somewhat like a "c" but it is usually banked so you have to ride it at a funny angle that I never really figured out. I've also seen more pronounced whale-tails which we called "camel-rails". Etc.

when in doubt you can describe most box/rail features just by the shape: down-flat-down, up-flat, up-down, etc.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

What are the step-up/step-down things called.

They just put one in at my resort and i dont know what to call it. There is a lip about 3 feet lower than a platform which has a small "u" at the top kind of like a halfpipe and a landing about 3 feet below the end of the feature.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

3 extra questions, 

1) What would I call a feature which is basically an elevated, ollie-on (with ramp) funbox, 'cept that the box is snow, and not a box at all? My best guess is a "butter box" but idk if that's right

2) what would I call a feature that's banked to like 85degrees on all sides with something to bonk on the top?

3/extra) Yesterday i saw this one feature that was like a ramp up, a tank right at the top, a theoretical landing way down the feature, 'cept everyone landed on the sides of it and nobody actually went straight? My best guess is a "hip" but idrk


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

veazer said:


> 3 extra questions,
> 
> 1) What would I call a feature which is basically an elevated, ollie-on (with ramp) funbox, 'cept that the box is snow, and not a box at all? My best guess is a "butter box" but idk if that's right
> 
> ...


not everything really has names because people have been putting some unique jib stuff in their parks.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

slyder said:


> Don't forget whale tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!! I recognize that A! That's Alpine Valley! I even recognize those trees! that's the run farthest to the right looking down the mountain! It's poorly lit at night and little rails and boxes pop out of the dark at you! and i rode that whale tail a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I've heard what is being referred to as a battleship a pyramid. Very wide boxes I've also heard called dance floors. I don't think anyone mentioned a pole jam, which is what it sounds like, some sort of cylindrical piece protruding out of a kicker or small jump. What about an a-frame? Is this the same as an up down kink? Oh and one of the local mountains has a teeter totter. Can't think of anymore..


----------



## tekuboarder (Jan 4, 2011)

veazer said:


> 3 extra questions,
> 
> 1) What would I call a feature which is basically an elevated, ollie-on (with ramp) funbox, 'cept that the box is snow, and not a box at all? My best guess is a "butter box" but idk if that's right
> 
> ...


not sure about question #1

Question #2 i suppose you are describing a sort of wall ride. You mean something like this? wall ride

For #3, you are right on, that feature is called a hip jump


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ptapia said:


> Very wide boxes I've also heard called dance floors.


I personally call those boxes "disco box", but to the OP, in all reality it's not really important to know the names of stuff. It comes to down to whether or not you can ride it, not what it's called or said on the chairlift.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

alot of places get pretty creative with their features. when in doubt of what to call it, i just point at it and say "that jibby thing" lol btw if you dont know a jib is basically anything in the park thats not a jump or pipe. also that reminds me of bonks. a bonk is usually a pole sticking straight out of the ground that your supposed to launch yourself at and hit with you tail/nose. another thing is sometimes resorts just put random shit like an old truck or something which i personally like because you can really get creative:thumbsup:


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks evry1 for helping me clear some stuff up... I ride east coast ice, so I don't really think the park designers at Wintergreen are really making history with any new features the rest of the world hasn't heard of... i guess they figure that as long as people keep knocking themselves out they don't need anything more dangerous!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> !! I recognize that A! That's Alpine Valley! I even recognize those trees! that's the run farthest to the right looking down the mountain! It's poorly lit at night and little rails and boxes pop out of the dark at you! and i rode that whale tail a couple weeks ago.


Yes AV and the feature but this is the 2nd from right run. 
Hoping to get there Saturday but it's gonna be COLD 

I hooked up witha guy from Tosa that's on the forum here and we rode there a few weeks ago
Drop me a line if you ever want to ride. Now that one of my boys is down for the season I may end up going solo, as opposed to my kids dumping me and riding solo

Do you ride there a lot??


----------

